# order amount for first order and payment option



## tony8404 (Mar 29, 2015)

I just placed my first order for seeds within the U.S.

Now that I have, of course questions popped up in my mind that did not before purchase. I guess I was still in drool mode from the selection.

I purchased about 200 dollars worth and asked for online payment which is done secure. I could send money order too but thought CC.

Now I am wondering

1-- is 200 an amount that will flag anything???

2-- is secure online payment safe? 

3-- should I contact them and opt for the Money Order Option?

little worried now that I think about it being in the states.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2015)

When I did, I was not flagged.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2015)

I have never had any trouble getting seeds and i use my personal cc all the time.


----------



## tony8404 (Mar 29, 2015)

awesome thanks!!!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Mar 29, 2015)

ya, I (blind) sent cash in the mail on my first order to HempDepot.
I've used CC from Attitude and Cannazon for my 2nd 3rd and 4th buy.

so far so good been over a year since the 1st
:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 29, 2015)

Do you mean that you ordered seeds from a breeder in the US or that you live in the US and ordered in another country?


----------



## mindtrip (Apr 4, 2015)

tony8404 said:


> I just placed my first order for seeds within the U.S.
> 
> Now that I have, of course questions popped up in my mind that did not before purchase. I guess I was still in drool mode from the selection.
> 
> ...



Only done it once, but no issues for me.  I used my CC.  Most everyone on here has ordered seeds online many times without issues.  There are waaaaay too many online transactions taking place every second of the day for anyone to catch something for $200, unless there is prior surveillance on that certain site (very rare).  Overseas?  People order stuff from other countries all the damn time.  No worries.

Your only worry will be customs.  Worst case scenario: they pick the seeds out of your order.  And again, this is rare.  There are so many packages coming and going every single day.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 4, 2015)

Yea if big brother has my accounts flagged then I have bigger problems than just a few seeds


----------



## budz4me (Apr 8, 2015)

Kravenhead said:


> Yea if big brother has my accounts flagged then I have bigger problems than just a few seeds




Hit the nail on the head brotha!


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah,,,seeds or the least of your problems when growing in an Ilegal State.


----------

